# Looking to meet friends in Sitges



## gemz1550 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi I'm Gemma I'm 20 and have recently moved to sitges, barcelona and would love to make some new English friends in sitges. Please post on this thread if you would like to chat


----------



## chanel5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Gemma!
I moved to Sitges in January and like you would love to meet some people from Sitges (everyone I know is in Barcelona!). I am 35, so sadly a bit older than you! but would be good to meet up for a coffee or something if you still want to meet new people.

Let me know  
Catherine


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Do a search for Sitges. There was another thread similar to this a couple of months ago


----------



## chanel5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you! I will have a look now...


----------



## mmichhelllle (Oct 22, 2012)

gemz1550 said:


> Hi I'm Gemma I'm 20 and have recently moved to sitges, barcelona and would love to make some new English friends in sitges. Please post on this thread if you would like to chat


Hi Gemma,
I recently moved to Sitges in September & am looking to make new friends too! I'm 23 and from New York & Boston, and right now I'm an au pair for a family here in Sitges. Let me know if you want to meet up sometime 

 Michelle


----------

